# Prescription Immodium??



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

Does anyone know if there is a prescription strength immodium available? If so, is it in Canada?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I take it. I love it!!!! It is called LOPERAMIDE. If you can't get it in Canada. Get it off the internet. Even without insurance it is $ 15 - $ 20. Consult your doctor first before switching to any med.


----------



## persian26 (Mar 2, 2003)

Lotronex..how much & how often do you take this? Regular immodium seems to help me but I was never sure how to take it everyday for good results..


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

LotrenexLover*lol* I think everyone will be interested in your post. Do you know where online you can buy it safely??


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

I thought "LOPERAMIDE" was the main ingredient of immodium....is it the same stuff just a stronger dose/concentration? Does it help with gas as well?


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

loperamide is just the generic drug name of immodium. Check the box... ALL anti-diarrhea meds are 2 mg of loperamide. After surgery for an ostomy I was "prescribed" 8 loperamide a day to slow down my output, I got them as a prescription from my hospital, but only because it was an actual prescription, my insurance would pay for it. My insurance stopped covering over-the-counter drugs so now it's cheaper to buy the generic loperamide at Walmart. so anyway it's EXACTLY the same stuff... the only reason to get it as a prescription would be if your insurance would pay for it.Kate


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I take 2 Loperamides a day. You can take more if needed. Sometimes I take 3. You can get Loperamide safely from any reputable online prescription place. I have seen it numerous times. I get it from the pharmacy through my doctor for $ 20.00.Loperamide is the same as Immodium. 2 mgs per pill. The difference is Immodium is a tablet. Loperamide (prescription) is a capsule, which I like a lot better.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

Oh ok I thought that the dr. might have been able to prescribe something stronger. Like say 10mg of Loperamide.Thanks


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

I believe this may be what you are referring to."LOMOTILdiphenoxylate hydrochloride 2.5 mg Tablet and Atropine sulphate 25mcg tabletsPresentationLOMOTIL brand of diphenoxylate hydrochloride with atropine sulphate.Tablet: round (5.6 mm diameter) white, uncoated, unscored, stamped SEARLE on one side, each containing 2.5 mg diphenoxylate hydrochloride with 25mcg atropine sulphate.UsesActionsDiphenoxylate is an opiate derivative. The antidiarrhoeal effects of opioids may be due to their effects on the opiate receptors controlling smooth muscle contraction in the small intestine and colon. The resulting increase in tone and segmenting activity increases the resistance to flow of luminal contents.Atropine is a nonselective muscarinic antagonist. A subtherapeutic dose of atropine is included in LOMOTIL to prevent abuse by deliberate overdose.PharmacokineticsDiphenoxylate hydrochloride Diphenoxylate is rapidly absorbed reaching peak blood levels in about two hours. Its relatively short plasma half-life (about 2.5 hours) and large plasma clearance suggests its rapid biotransformation. Metabolism is principally in the liver. The major metabolic pathway of diphenoxylate in man is the hydrolysis of the ester group to give diphenoxylic acid - a pharmacologically active metabolite. Diphenoxylate metabolites probably undergo enterohepatic circulation. Diphenoxylic acid has a greater average peak plasma concentration, and a shorter time to maximum plasma concentration, than diphenoxylate. The AUC is about five times greater for diphenoxylic acid than for diphenoxylate, and may reflect enhanced bioavailability of diphenoxylic acid. Onset of pharmacological effect is 45 to 60 minutes, and duration of effect is about 3 to 4 hours. Diphenoxylate has a volume of distribution of 3.8 L/kg, with penetration into the cerebrospinal fluid. Plasma levels decline in a biphasic manner, with plasma half-lives of about 6 hours (for 2-24 hours) and 23 hours (for 24-72 hours). Approximately 10% of a dose of diphenoxylate is excreted in the urine and 40% in the faeces. Urinary excretion is mainly in the form of metabolites, while faecal excretion is mainly as unchanged drug. Diphenoxylic acid is also eliminated from plasma in a biphasic manner, and is excreted principally in urine. Atropine Atropine is rapidly absorbed from the gastrointestinal tract, with a time to peak plasma concentration of 30 minutes. Time to peak pharmacological effect is 4 to 6 hours. About 50% of a dose is bound to plasma proteins. Atropine is partially metabolised by hepatic oxidation, and distribution is throughout the body, including the CNS. Atropine has a half-life of about 4 hours. The principal route of elimination is in urine; with about 30% to 50% of a dose excreted as unchanged drug. Only trace amounts are in the faeces.IndicationsLOMOTIL is indicated as an adjunctive therapy to proper rehydration in acute and chronic diarrhoea; after colostomy or ileostomy for control of stool formation; and for relief of symptoms in ulcerative colitis (see WARNINGS AND PRECAUTIONS)."Marty


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Note that loperamide is stronger than Lomotil. Ideally you should avoid Lomotil.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I take Lopermide 2mg. two tables twice dailyits a life saver and would not be without it now.It doesnt however help me with my bloating.


----------



## mevande (Nov 20, 2002)

I read a post where it said lomotil being inferior in strength as it relates to IBS. My doc and also pharmacist indicate lomotil is "stronger". niether works for me (lomotil or immodium.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2003)

Hmm..now I have a mixed reaction.maybe it would be safer to take Loperamide. I asked my doctor about it and he said that it's safe to use daily.. maybe it's best to stick wtih that?


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Loperamide


----------



## persian26 (Mar 2, 2003)

all i know is i feel better when i take immodium everyday..i have normal movements 1-2 times a day..can get some bloating & gas,but still not d or severe cramping..i go periods without taking it,,as its expensive, and i wonder if its bad for me,...


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

PERSIAN, I emailed you also. Read all of the posts above this one. Immodium IS NOT expensive when prescribed. It is $ 15 to $20 for 100 pills. It's cheap. That price is with OUT insurance too. It is the same Mgs. as Immodium. It is the SAME EXACT drug. Just it is in capsule form and prescribed. It is safe to take everyday. You can take what is needed. 1 or 2, or switch from 1 - 2 as necessary. If you have any questions just ask me. I'll be glad to post all of this again.


----------



## vere76 (Jul 14, 2002)

Try MotofenMOTOFEN Description: Difenoxin and atropine dye-fen-OX-in and A-troe-peen combination medicine is used along with other measures to treat severe diarrhea in adults. Difenoxin and atropine combination medicine


----------



## katz (Feb 5, 2002)

i take 2 loperamide caps every morning as soon as i wake up. my doc says it's ok and wasn't to worried about me asking. he knows i want to try anything available. this really has helped the cramping and morning bouts with my IBS-D situation. so, no after effects and i'm pretty pleased with the way things are going! and sometimes, if need be, i am able to take 2 more a day(on the bad days)!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

I think I am going to try to take 2 immodium a day and see if it helps me any


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I have been on Loperamide for a little over a year and it has really helped.


----------



## PK6 (Jan 21, 2003)

Hi Canuck..it's doubtful your drug plan will pay for loperamide generic or the brand name Immodium, I tried that here in Calgary, had the doctor prescribe it but the insurance refused it saying they don't cover it anymore now that it's over the counter. Go to Walmart and buy their version of it, it's called Equate, loperamide, probably the cheapest place, certainly cheaper than Shoppers Drug Mart and the rest.


----------



## pinkfox (May 12, 2003)

I have had this condition for 20 years and, to date, this is the only thing that works. My doctor said to use as needed, which in my case, is just about every day;


----------



## Burton73 (Mar 11, 2002)

I went to the doc and asked if he could write me a prescription for loperamide (immodium) because the pharmasist said it would be covered by medical here in Canada (BC) now they're saying I have to get him to write a note along with it to send to medical for "special circumstances" or something. Its frustrating. Its so expensive for me since i'm not working, even with the generic brand.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

Get it off the internet. In America it is 60 pills for $20.00 WITHOUT insurance. I saw it on the internet for $15. I'll look for you later and tell you a web site.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

http://www.drugstore.com/qxn00093031101_33...eramide_hcl.htm Here you go...90 capsules for $17.00


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

EVEN BETTER: (I know you are in Canada)www.canadapharmacy.com100 capsules (2mgs) $ 25.00 (US dollars).


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

Hi Canuck,I asked my doctor about a prescription, thinking it would be cheaper than paying for it off the shelf. It was actually more expensive!If you're looking for a place to buy it, go to the pharmacy at UltraMart grocery store. They sell brand-name Immodium, 42-pack, for $19.99. That's $9 less than Shoppers Drug Mart! I buy the brand name because the pills are so tiny. I can swallow them without water if need be. If that's not an issue for you, go the store-brand route, it's even cheaper.


----------



## steph9616 (May 17, 2003)

I'm glad I don't have to worry about the expenses of loperamide. I'm in the military. If I were not covered medically, I would surely be in a tremendous amount of debt and pain. All of your postings made me realize how fortunate my husband and I really are.


----------



## dakkon74 (Dec 21, 2002)

I had the doc write me an RX for generic Immodium, but I found I can get it cheaper at Sam's Club. I bought a two pack of 48 (96 pills) for $6.77.


----------



## Granny (Jan 9, 2000)

You can purchase a 42-pack of Equate Brand at Wal-Mart for $9.97 Granny


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I prefer the capsules and I think $17.00 for 100 pills of Loperamide is cheap!!!! (See my post above). I have never heard of prescription Loperamide being more expensive than $27.00 for 60 pills. I still thank that is inexpensive for pills. By the way I just paid $27.00 bucks for them 1 hour ago. Now I am going to see if I can find (Mylan) brand Loperamide capsules for $17.00. If not, I'll try the capsules they have. I don't like the tablets.


----------



## steph9616 (May 17, 2003)

I like the capsules better too, and Mylan is what we stock in the pharmacy I work in. I guess it helps that I can ask supply about certain brands when when run low...I'm sure you;ll find them. Keep looking.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:My doc and also pharmacist indicate lomotil is "stronger"


Make that loperamide is "stronger".


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2003)

Hi guys!Thanks for all of your replies. I always buy mine from walmart as well. I get like granny said 42 capsules for $9.97. When ever I'm there I'll pick up a box. they sell out of the equate brand immodium very quickly. Looks like I am not the only one buying them in bulk! lol


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

Thank you VERY MUCH LotronexLover! Just ordered 100 Loperamide tabs from CanadaPharmacy.com. Cost $29.99 (including shipping). No prescription required (which the first website you posted did require).Nancy


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

My GI told me to take Lomotil not Immodium. I told him that Immodium helped my D, but he said not to take it because the effects last too long. He prescribed Lomotil and so far so good.


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

NHOW, your welcome. I know how you feel. I must have purchased $1000 in Immodium off the shelf for years before I knew.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:My GI told me to take Lomotil not Immodium. I told him that Immodium helped my D, but he said not to take it because the effects last too long.


That sounds odd.


----------

